# Anchor Seal Classic Alternative



## nicholasrhall (Aug 19, 2012)

I've been doing a bit of research into the best end sealer to use on 3000bdft of lumber that's being cut on my Dad's land this week (ash, maple, yellow birch, paper birch, oak). It sounds like there is some consensus that anchorseal classic is the best product for this, and that the winter formulation is the thing to get given the frigid temperatures. The trouble is, it also sounds like anchor seal classic can't be bought in stores anymore. The only thing you can buy is anchorseal 2 which many, many folks have said isn't nearly as good as the original anchorseal classic.

If you run a portable sawmill, what is the best anchorseal classic alternative that you've found? Or better yet, is anchor seal classic still available someplace?

Thanks!


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

You can order it from UC web store (manufacturer). 5 gallon container is $88.00. Last time I ordered shipping was free… Not sure now, you could give them a call (716) 833-9366…

You probably need to call anyway since I don't see the winterized version on the website…

Good stuff.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

Herb is right. You can still get the original formulation, but you have to call them on the phone to order it. UC Coatings is very nice to deal with. People talk about sealing logs with latex paint. That is not useless, only close. Anchorseal is like fuel injection versus a carburetor on a vehicle. Get the good stuff.


----------



## nicholasrhall (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up. I'll give them a call.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I had some left over block (cinder) filler paint I used on a friend's basement wall. It worked great for sealing end grain, but would be expensive if bought new just for that purpose.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

To add to what previous poster said, if you don't care about a bit of mess I'll bet a 5 gallon bucket of mobile home roof coat would do the job well and cheaply. You just don't want asphalt gumming up blades after wards.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I use whatever left over paint I can find. It seems to work for me.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

Mobile home roof coat works great if you don't mind the mess and are not concerned about sacrificing your clothes. Regular paint works poorly.

Get the Anchorseal.


----------



## nicholasrhall (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice! It seems like Anchorseal is the way to go.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

You won't be sorry, AnchorSeal is good stuff.

Herb


----------



## DryingProtection (May 7, 2013)

Both ANCHORSEAL Classic and ANCHORSEAL 2 are Available on our Website's webstore or via phone. YOU ASKED - WE LISTENED! Since the Classic Formula remained popular with certain customers both formulas are easily available, no special ordering needed. Retail sizes in 5 gal pails, 2- gal pails, gallon cans and QT cans, are free shipping to "Eastern States"- see website for details. The webstore is only set up for the lower 48 states, so Hawaii/Alaska/ Canada/ International customers need to order via phone. Generally our products are sold to the lumber industry and not available in major homestores. There are a few retail distributors, which are listed on our website. www.uccoatings.com


----------



## DryingProtection (May 7, 2013)

By the way, All the products available on the website are freeze protected with PG. We thought it best to only sell that style to consumers on the Webstore….to keep things simple. Our products are should not be kept in freezing temperatures, but if it does happen the freeze protected versions can be warmed in room temperature, stirred up and used. It will break down if allowed to go through several thaw & freeze cycles. a summer version that freezes won't be usable.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I will call them on Monday!!

Jim


----------

